# Why does my baby do this?? Crying and straining all day!



## Kikirose

My little girl grunts and strains and cries to poop/fart all day long! She even screams sometimes! She wakes herself up from a sound sleep because of this too. 

Also when I feed her, she will stop partway through and start straining to poop and won't take the bottle. I have to tickle her to snap out of it or she'll be crying for food 40min later. I know she's not done with the bottle because when she does snap out of it, she will freak out eating her hands and practically dive onto the nipple of the bottle. (She is formula fed) Feedings can take an entire hour because of this!

I am feeding her Enfamil Infant formula. She has been doing this almost since birth but now it is all day and night long! She's not getting good sleep because of this and I'm having to feed her 12 times a day. 

She still has soft poops and wet diapers so she is not constipated. She poops 4 times a day. I tried putting her in a sitting position and doing bicycles with her legs but it doesn't help. 

Should I give her gas drops? Or switch her formula? I feel bad for my poor baby being in so much pain all the time.

Sorry so long, I am a first time mom but I have babysat infants many times and none of them ever did this.


----------



## lj2245

It may be silent reflux? My LO has reflux (the not so silent spewing type) and grunts and squeals if he's lying flat and is going to throw up. It's usually a sign he's needing to be burped more thoroughly.


----------



## kelkel

my guess is shes a colicky baby..
It is a long shot but have u tried changing her formula. Maybe to something less gentile on her belly (like nutramigen or other hypoallergenic formulas) 
That helped my lo get through the colicky fase..

Im sure everyone else will post these ideas too but its things i did too.
*Putting baby on my legs (with his belly on my legs) and patting his back
*doing the bicycle with his legs and bringing his knees to his belly
*check for possible reflux/silent reflux.. 
I dont know where ur located but this was what the doctors told my my ds had and he didnt (he hadother issues he needed a scope done and that doc told me he def didnt have reflux after that procedure)
*not to be used all the time but if u check babies temp rectaly that typically makes them poop and/or fart

Goodluck.. ur not doing anything worng to add some babies are harder then others


----------



## Kikirose

kelkel said:


> my guess is shes a colicky baby..
> It is a long shot but have u tried changing her formula. Maybe to something less gentile on her belly (like nutramigen or other hypoallergenic formulas)
> That helped my lo get through the colicky fase..
> 
> Im sure everyone else will post these ideas too but its things i did too.
> *Putting baby on my legs (with his belly on my legs) and patting his back
> *doing the bicycle with his legs and bringing his knees to his belly
> *check for possible reflux/silent reflux..
> I dont know where ur located but this was what the doctors told my my ds had and he didnt (he hadother issues he needed a scope done and that doc told me he def didnt have reflux after that procedure)
> *not to be used all the time but if u check babies temp rectaly that typically makes them poop and/or fart
> 
> Goodluck.. ur not doing anything worng to add some babies are harder then others

Thanks:flower: I just want to be clear it's not that she cries all day long. She cries every few minutes when she's straining and she can be comforted/distracted. It just happens so many times a day is why I am frustrated. 
I will check with the pediatrician next week at the baby's well visit.


----------



## Dani_Ldn

Flynn does this, I have found that gripe water before every feed really helps. Colief is meant to be really good too.


----------



## nevernormal

My son does this sometimes in the evenings. He's been really intolerant of being burped recently, so all that air is going through his system instead I guess :/. 

I did start giving him a baby massage at night after his bath, and I think it helps somewhat. I watched videos on youtube. There are different ones that show you different massages, depending on what you're trying to achieve. I do massage for digestion/gas.


----------



## pachamama

Both my sons did this in the first 3 months of their lives. They were difficult to feed (ebm via a bottle) and used to grunt and strain all day (and night) long! At first, it used to really freak me out - people didn't believe me when I tried to explain how loud it was (had to stop co-sleeping as no-one could have slept through it!) and both grew out of it gradually. Their little bodies used to contort and they'd go red etc when having a poo.

Our doc told us it was their immature digestive systems getting used to the sensations of wind and poo etc.

Neither of them were what I consider to be 'colicky' babies. They didn't cry all the time, or for hours in the evening... 

x


----------



## rubydoo1

My baby has silent reflux and sounds the same as what u describe, she is on ranitidine bow and doesn't groan or strain anymore, and very rarely cries. It's worth googling to see if you think she has it. I was told it was colic for weeks and tried every colic 'remedy' until my GP finally listened, my girl is like a different baby now :) hope she feels better soon.:hugs:


----------



## katnkayla

Give her an oz of water a day boiled and cooled both my lo's did this also formula fed and water did the trick I personally found it worked better than infacol/ colief x


----------

